# Pet Travel Agents - Help!



## charliereeder (Nov 1, 2011)

We are hoping to relocate from France to Canada at the end of this month and have just had an extortionate quote to ship over our kittens. Can anyone recommend any companies who do this who might give a better (cheaper) quote?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

I used Animal Airlines. Not sure if they do France to Canada. we came from the UK


----------

